#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Старописьменный монгольский >  > > >  >  >  Бурятский и калмыкский языки

## Tenzin D

Просветите, пожалуйста, насколько близки бурятский и калмыкский, т.е. поймет ли бурят калмыка?

----------


## Ондрий

поймет. почти как русский - восточного украинца или, например, болгара.

----------

Дифо (01.12.2008)

----------


## Сар

калмыцкий язык ближе к бурятскому языку, чем к халхаскому. ведь как-никак калмыки раньше жили бок о бок с предками современных бурят пока мы не перекочевали в степь.

----------


## Б.К.

А может здесь кто знает - что значит корень КУРТАН? Это монгольский корень?

----------


## Жамьян

Бурят калмыка не поймет!

----------

Дифо (01.12.2008)

----------


## Калдэн

> ведь как-никак калмыки раньше жили бок о бок с предками современных бурят пока мы не перекочевали в степь.


Раньше кочевали все монгольские племена , но одни остались , когда другие откочевали обратно .
Калмыки -   в переводе как я понимаю это и есть "оставшиеся ". 
Если неправильно - поправьте .

----------

Майя П (09.03.2009)

----------


## Димон

калмык - отделившийся (тюрк. происх.)

----------


## Дениска

странно, но я думал калмык бурята поймёт, ведь оба по русски говорят.

----------

Naldjorpa (26.04.2009), Дифо (26.04.2009)

----------


## Викарий

Насколько я знаю калмыкский язык ближе к халха-монгольскому, чем к бурятскому. К тому же в Бурятии много диалектов, которые порядком друг от друга отличаются. По этой причине в Бурятии государственный язык только русский. Диалект селенгинских бурят близок халха-монгольскому, и соответственно калмыкскому языку. Так мне объяснили буряты.

----------


## Аминадав

> По этой причине в Бурятии государственный язык только русский.



http://egov-buryatia.ru/zak/zakony/zak1.htm




> Статья 67.
> 1. Государственными языками Республики Бурятия являются бурятский и русский языки.

----------


## Викарий

может быть и так, просто я видел надпись на бурятском языке (указатель), только около Иволгинского дацана. во всех других местах надписи были на русском. А по поводу государственного языка мне это сами буряты говорили, не могут решить какой диалект выбрать. А диалекты у них отличаются друг от друга также, как от халха-монгольского. Хотя по поводу государственного языка может быть и так в конституции записано. 
Наблюдал такую картину, довольно часто общаются буряты между собой на бурятском переодически вставляя в розговор русские слова и фразы. Потом мне объяснили, что у них диалекты разные, и когда они начинают непонимать друг друга переходят на русский.

----------


## Аминадав

> А по поводу государственного языка мне это сами буряты говорили, не могут решить какой диалект выбрать.


Насколько я понимаю, в 20-30-х годах 20-го века для формирования стандарта бурятского литературного языка был выбран хоринский диалект. С тех пор на сколь-нибудь серьезном уровне этот вопрос не подымался.




> Наблюдал такую картину, довольно часто общаются буряты между собой на бурятском переодически вставляя в розговор русские слова и фразы. Потом мне объяснили, что у них диалекты разные, и когда они начинают непонимать друг друга переходят на русский.


Боюсь, тут дело в другом - им удобнее говорить на смеси русского и бурятского, так как последний они знают недостаточно хорошо.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Бурят калмыка увы поймет с трудом, потому что несмотря на все посты в этом треде халха монгольский ближе к бурятским диалектам. И запомните, нет бурятского языка - есть монгольский язык с различными диалектами - хоринский, халхаский, калмыцкий (ойратский и дорведский), хонгодорский, овор-монгольский, дархадский, сонгольский, сартульский, ашебагадский и т.д.

Калмык (ойрат) с легкостью поймет доврета. А бурят с очень большой лёгкостью поймет овор-монгола (монгола из Внутренней Монголии КНР).

И Саша (Демченко) я и мы (наши общие друзья эрхэтэны) можем с легкостью говорить чисто на хоринском диалекте без русских слов, хотя это наверное исключение из правила (ну ты понял).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.02.2017)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Потом мне объяснили, что у них диалекты разные, и когда они начинают непонимать друг друга переходят на русский.


Саша в некоторой степени прав, но и такое тоже имеет место, потому что мне например с хонгодорами изъясняться сложно... приходиться вставлять русские слова.

А вообще, если я езжу по югу Бурятии, то меня выручает прекрасное знание халхаского диалекта Монголии (если я не хочу переходить на русский).

Что касается государственного статуса, то хоринский диалект уже навегда государственный для Бурятии, потому что от хори-монгол пошло бурятское государство (до 2004 года СУВЕРЕННОЕ (Конституция Бурятии, ст. 1 (в ред. до 2004, а после снова началась ползучая колониальная политика).

----------


## Викарий

Вопрос Дордже Дугарову. Сколько существует монгольских языков (диалектов), и сколько их в самой Бурятии, в Читинском и Иркутском АО. Как они с друг другом соотносятся? Где об этом можно узнать? 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Вопрос Дордже Дугарову. Сколько существует монгольских языков (диалектов), и сколько их в самой Бурятии, в Читинском и Иркутском АО. Как они с друг другом соотносятся? Где об этом можно узнать? 
> Заранее спасибо.


основные  монгольские диалекты -
Хори
Халха
Ойрат
Овор-монгол (хотя это собирательный образ всех диалектов Внутренней Монголии КНР)

вторичные (их очень много!!!!!!!!!):
сонгол, сартул, дорвед, чахар, барга, ашебагад, хонгодор, худара... и многие многие другие, все не вспомнить (сколько племенных груп столько и диалектов). 
Для полной информации посмотрите монографии по монгольской лингвистике.

Что касается бурят УОБАО, то там используют собирательный худара диалект.
В силу большого упадка бурятского языка у западных бурят я не могу назвать научное название их диалекта(ов)... использую термин худара.

В Читинской области и АБАО используют Хори, но страшно его каверкают, ну очень страшно (приставляют непонятное окончание ко всем словам, судя по всему искаверканное русское окончание... что очень некрасиво, лучше бы просто по русски говорили). Мне не нравиться когда каверкают культурный классический Хори, который по своему звучанию и грамматике наиболее близок к классическому монгольскому (уйгурике) времен Великой Монгольской Империи.

В Бурятии конечно же используют Хори, прекрасные классический Хори (правда также мало слышал красивый классического Хори... простолюдье также начало терять свой язык и утрачивать правильное красивое произношение.

Лично я очень горжусь своим чистым красивым богатым благозвучным классическим Хори монгольским, за что огромное спасибо моим родителям.

----------

Дифо (26.04.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

Несколько ссылок по монголистике:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongols
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongolic_languages
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongolian_writing_systems
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%...8B%D0%BA%D0%B8
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%...B7%D1%8B%D0%BA
http://wiki.buryatia.org/
http://wiki.buryatia.org/%D0%98%D1%8...80%D0%B8%D1%8F
http://etheo.h10.ru/mong01.htm

Наиболее распространенные литературные стандарты - монгольский (диалект халха), монголький Внутренней Монголии, бурятский (на основе диалекта хори), калмыцкий. Во Внутренней Монголии применяют старомонгольскую письменность.

В Усть-Ордынском Бурятском АО (который возле Иркутска) говорят на эхиритским, булагатском и хонгодорском диалектах.

----------


## Tenzin D

2 Б.К. На мой взгляд "куртан" может происходить от тюркского со значением "освободитель, спаситель".

----------


## Санников

> поймет. почти как русский - восточного украинца или, например, болгара.


Если украинец говорит не на суржике, а на натоящем украинском, вряд ли русский его поймет больше чем % на 20. Особенно если это быстрая разговорная речь. Проверено на собственном опыте. Если бурятский с калмыцким похожая аналогия - тогда сомневаюсь что они шибко поймут друг друга.

----------


## лесник

> Что касается государственного статуса, то хоринский диалект уже навегда государственный для Бурятии, потому что от хори-монгол пошло бурятское государство (до 2004 года СУВЕРЕННОЕ (Конституция Бурятии, ст. 1 (в ред. до 2004, а после снова началась ползучая колониальная политика).


Скажите, пожалуйста, как бы Вы оценили интерес среди бурят собственно к монгольскому языку (халхасскому), т.е. как много бурят интересуется/изучает монгольский, есть ли школы, где преподается монгольский и т.п.?

----------


## Б.К.

Товарищи, а есть ли в цифре русско-калмыцкий разговорник, учебник современного калмыцкого языка? Я бы скачал.

----------


## Микаса

> Раньше кочевали все монгольские племена , но одни остались , когда другие откочевали обратно .
> Калмыки -   в переводе как я понимаю это и есть "оставшиеся ". 
> Если неправильно - поправьте .


Вы правы, "калмак" - оставшийся, так казахи начали называть в 16 веке ойротов, оставшихся жить восточнее Иртыша. Позже, в русском языке, это слово трансформировалось в "калмык", так стали называть ойротские племена Поволжья.

----------


## Майя П

Слышала версию хальмык "отверженные"

----------


## Сар

> Вы правы, "калмак" - оставшийся, так казахи начали называть в 16 веке ойротов, оставшихся жить восточнее Иртыша. Позже, в русском языке, это слово трансформировалось в "калмык", так стали называть ойротские племена Поволжья.


в 16-м веке казахов-то не существовало. как же они могли тогда нас назвать?

есть ещё одна версия происхождения слова калмык. так стали называть те племена, которые не приняли ислам.

----------


## Sanj

http://khamagmongol.com/

все для интересующихся по теме

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.02.2017)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Калмык по монгольски звучит как халимаг, по бурятски хальмаг. Как я слышал от ламы калмык от слова халиха - переливаться через край, выходить из берегов. Как молоко убежало, хальмаг халижа гараа - говорят.

----------

